# Does anyone have or know of a dyno of aftermarket cams on a VQ30 or VQ35?



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

*Does anyone have or know of a dyno of aftermarket cams on a VQ30 or VQ35?*

This is a repost that I've posted on a few forums and I'm not having a whole lot of luck so I thought I'd post here.

I'm building a set of heads and I'm trying to compile all the info I can. This is going to be an N/A application so an N/A VQ cam dyno is preferred but if anyone knows of a forced induction VQ with cams and a dyno plot available that will help too.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry for not responding sooner. There are no cams available for either engine yet. I'd call JWT to be sure.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Sorry for not responding sooner. There are no cams available for either engine yet. I'd call JWT to be sure. *


Yes there are. JWT has them I know a guy who has them but the car's not put together yet and thus not dyno'd. Supposedly Tomei has billets available too but I've been unable to locate them as of yet.


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.sgpracing.com/


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Aquineas said:


> *http://www.sgpracing.com/ *


Thankyou so much.


----------

